# Mercury 9.9 Pro Kicker issues



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

I hope someone out there can help me. I made the mistake of buying my Tracker V17 at Sizzle Marine. I love the boat, the big motor is amazing, but I’ve had nothing but trouble the past two seasons getting the kicker I had them add on running. I took it back to Sizzle last spring ( 1st spring on the new boat) and they cleaned the carb jets... I’m not mechanical so maybe I’m doing something wrong. I ran the kicker last year no problem, fogged it along with the big motor in the fall. I pulled it out about a month ago, hooked up the muffs and fired up both motors. Now, I can’t get it to fire up at all. I realize the big motor is a different animal since it’s fuel injected, but I’ve never had so much problem getting a motor to run like this kicker. I really don’t want to go back to Sizzle... customer service is not their specialty. Does anyone know someone they can recommend to work on this outboard and tell me what I am doing wrong when I winterize it. Thanks....


----------



## Wallychaser (May 4, 2015)

Campy1961 said:


> I hope someone out there can help me. I made the mistake of buying my Tracker V17 at Sizzle Marine. I love the boat, the big motor is amazing, but I’ve had nothing but trouble the past two seasons getting the kicker I had them add on running. I took it back to Sizzle last spring ( 1st spring on the new boat) and they cleaned the carb jets... I’m not mechanical so maybe I’m doing something wrong. I ran the kicker last year no problem, fogged it along with the big motor in the fall. I pulled it out about a month ago, hooked up the muffs and fired up both motors. Now, I can’t get it to fire up at all. I realize the big motor is a different animal since it’s fuel injected, but I’ve never had so much problem getting a motor to run like this kicker. I really don’t want to go back to Sizzle... customer service is not their specialty. Does anyone know someone they can recommend to work on this outboard and tell me what I am doing wrong when I winterize it. Thanks....


Sorry to hear about your kicker issue, going off your post I assume that you are in the Columbus area. I know of two Mercury repair shops that have done repair work for me without issue. If you are on the North side of town, contact Jason at Pauls Marine ( if he is still working there) and see if they can get you in. If you are looking South I would recommend Orihood Marine in Pancoastburg by Deer Creek. Both places get pretty busy around this time of the year. I have heard of trouble with the mercury standard 9.9 and starting especially cold starting but not so much with the Pro Kicker. I am not sure what fuel you are running in it but you may benefit by using the ethanol free gas, it does not gum up the jets in the carburetor after it sits for prolonged periods. Also may want to empty the bowl on the carb after you fog it to death so you get the fuel away from the carb for the winter. And I was told that with these newer 4 strokes, fogging is not necessary unless they are going into long term storage meaning years not months. On a brighter note at least the big motor will get you out there on the water until you can get the kicker back in the game. You can get some drift socks without breaking the bank to slow your go with that big motor, just don’t get them too long or they may drift back too far


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

Simple things first pull your plugs and make sure there is no moister . Clean them check your plug gap. If all this looks good lay the plugs in sight turn over the motor to see if you have a visible spark. If you have no spark replace plugs and try again.. Check your primer blub should be firm and full of gas. Check to see if your choke is working properly . These steps can be preformed by anyone that has minimal mechanical skills. This could save you money and then if you still have to take it some where you can say I did these things . GOOD LUCK let us know the outcome .


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I don’t winterize my boat motors or do anything special other than add some stabil to the tanks in the fall when I think it might be my last trip and run them. They always start in the spring. My 9.9 Mercury four stroke included


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

Is the kill switch on the front of the motor down?
Yeah, I know...stupid question but it happens!


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

You’re breaking my heart telling me you don’t winterize your motors and have no problems MagicMarker. I didn’t do anything the first year with the kicker and Sizzle said the carb was “dry” and I needed to winterize... no stupid questions Erie Mako, but I did check the kill switch. I use Stabil, and added a can of Seafoam this spring....I’m wondering if I have a lemon.... I’m in Westerville, so I’ll reach out to Paul’s Marine. Thanks for the recommendation wallychaser.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not Sizzle, it's the motor...they are notorious for problems...Paul's Marine is crap, don't go there for ANYTHING...I'm not gonna post my experience with Paul's on this site...I will warn you about going there though.
I will say customer service has been great at Sizzle and they've been helpful with absolutely everything...


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Those mercury 4 stroke run lean to begin with, very small jets for cleaner epa...that being said carbs are know for being gummed up quickly, that is why ppl are buying the new 15 hp efi so fast no carb to deal with


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Run stabilizer year round. I run it out of gas at the end of the day. Pump the ball till hard beginning of the day. Pump the throttle a couple times after pushing the button on the side. Turn the key and choke it. Should start right up.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my Tohatsu 9.8 after about 5 years. I never winterize, oil change and lower unit service every year though. Problem with mine was plug and ran some carb cleaner through it. Mechanic at Buckeye said to run it full throttle for at least a couple minutes at the end of every use. I started disconnecting the fuel line and just running it till it stopped, no issues since, been a couple years ago. If your doing a lot of low speed trolling this may be the issue. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Crank motor then Pull each plug to see if they are getting gas that's were I would start


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

I appreciate everyone’s comments. I went ahead and replaced the spark plugs, but I still can’t get it to fire up. I’ve tried using Mercury Power tune, spraying that into the air intake, but nothing helps. The gas bulb is hard, I’ve followed the startup procedure that Whitefin suggested, the kill switch is on run (haha) but it won’t fire. Sizzle is two weeks out to get to it. I can’t give her up for two weeks. I guess I’ll stay on Alum or just use the electric on Hoover.


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Are the spark plug sparking when you have them out of the motor and hooked into the spark plug wire and can you smell fuel inside the cylinder when the plug is out if you don't smell fuel and it's probably injector problem could be electrical was there any sign of a mouse being inside the engine cover


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

Hey TC54, I put new plugs in and assumed they were sparking. I just pulled them out, smelled fuel on them, thought I saw one of them spark but tried several times after that cranking the motor but no spark. I don’t know what to think. Thanks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Did you have the plugs ground while turning engine over checking for spark? They won't spark if they are just plugged into the wire and not grounded good.
If plugs are dry, good, grounded good and you're not getting any spark then disregard what's written below as obviously it's a sparke related issue. 

At any rate, what about fuel issues?
That's where most issues usually occur.
Have you checked fuel filter? 
Is fuel filter housing full of fuel?
Have you disconnected fuel hose from fuel fitting/connector that connects fuel line to engine and pumped the bulb making sure fuel is indeed pumping through fuel bulb? Also check the connector fitting for debris clogging it up.
If you see small pieces of what looks to be hard plastic in either the fuel filter or the fuel line to engine connector fitting...best replace your fuel line cause the fuel line internal liner is coming apart.

Lastly...assuming you're running a four stroke...is your engine oil up to the proper level? 
Don't know for certain if the Pro Kicker has the low oil shutdown sensor on it but if it does and your eng. oil gets below a certain level your engine won't start.


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

MagicMarker said:


> I don’t winterize my boat motors or do anything special other than add some stabil to the tanks in the fall when I think it might be my last trip and run them. They always start in the spring. My 9.9 Mercury four stroke included


I do the same thing


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Campy1961 said:


> Hey TC54, I put new plugs in and assumed they were sparking. I just pulled them out, smelled fuel on them, thought I saw one of them spark but tried several times after that cranking the motor but no spark. I don’t know what to think. Thanks.



Take a close look at the wiring on the safety kill switch make sure none of them are corroded have somebody wiggle the safety switch around easy while you crank the motor and see if it fires


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Tc54 said:


> Take a close look at the wiring on the safety kill switch make sure none of them are corroded have somebody wiggle the safety switch around easy while you crank the motor and see if it fires


Also look and see if any ground wires might be corroded


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Is this a tiller model with the pull style choke? i had the choke pull come disconnected and it became very hard to get started. What exactly is it doing? Did you try pull starting it? also, make sure you are 100% positive it's in neutral, meaning click it forward and back to make sure you are in the middle (again if tiller model)


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

With the help of Ranger6 I was able to get this sorted out. The guy is a genius and he walked me through a procedure to get the Kicker running. Saved me time on the water and $$$. Can’t thank him enough....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What was it?


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Genius is a huge stretch, I don't fall in that category. I have never owned a pro kicker, or fished with someone that owned one, where the throttle did not need advanced on cold starts to get it started. My current pro kicker is no different, it will not cold start unless you advance the throttle. Starts just fine when you do that. After its been warmed up, it will usually start just fine without advancing the throttle. As anyone that owns one knows, they are cold blooded. Every one I've owned have been great running motors, just cold blooded.


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

For mine, I had to move the throttle full forward, leave it there and choke at the same time as I turned the key. I was amazed that it finally kicked over.


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

I have found that each motor has a sweet spot for the throttle position on cold starts. My current one is about half, my previous one was about a quarter. Have a few buddies that theirs is somewhere between a quarter and half. Once you find the right throttle position it will fire right up.


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

So problem was operator 🤣


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Ranger6 said:


> Genius is a huge stretch, I don't fall in that category. I have never owned a pro kicker, or fished with someone that owned one, where the throttle did not need advanced on cold starts to get it started. My current pro kicker is no different, it will not cold start unless you advance the throttle. Starts just fine when you do that. After its been warmed up, it will usually start just fine without advancing the throttle. As anyone that owns one knows, they are cold blooded. Every one I've owned have been great running motors, just cold blooded.


My 2005 carb 90hp Mercury outboard is the same way on initial cold starts after that it’s just a touch of the key and bingo.


----------



## Campy1961 (May 23, 2021)

Tc54 said:


> So problem was operator 🤣


That really hurts......


----------



## Tc54 (May 20, 2017)

Campy1961 said:


> That really hurts......


Only joking my boat is the same way


----------

